# Peter Seest (1716-1780) from Amsterdam - who is he?



## ViniB (Jan 7, 2022)

So while i was looking for info on the correlation between guns × narrative, i came across a series of cannons made by this peter seest, they're pretty expensive on the collectors circles and the only cannons I've seen so far with a date stamp.

The weird part is the almost total lack of information about the guy!! The only info i found is that he was born in 1719 but i could be wrong about that, and in between 1760s/1770s he ended up working in a foundry that made cannons for the dutch east indies and that's it! No wiki and nothing else

Below is a Picture of one of his cannons, we can see a big interesting symbol......

As a side note, when i talk to my collector friend about certain battles maybe not happening/being cover ups they look at me like wtf bro we have guns from the period as proof that it existed! How do we argue against that from a revisionist perspective?? Thank you


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 7, 2022)

Pieter Seest (1716-1780) was Director of the city foundry in Amsterdam from 1756 until 1780, this company was a guns and bell foundry that supplied cannons to the Dutch East India Company.

A Peter Seest of Amerstdam, Dutch East India Company (VOC) 2-inch bronze cannon - dated 1769


----------



## ViniB (Jan 8, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Pieter Seest (1716-1780) was Director of the city foundry in Amsterdam from 1756 until 1780, this company was a guns and bell foundry that supplied cannons to the Dutch East India Company.
> 
> A Peter Seest of Amerstdam, Dutch East India Company (VOC) 2-inch bronze cannon - dated 1769


That's exactly one of the points i adressed, all we know about him is this! Nothing about his early life or how he became director of the foundry, was it by good work or by connections?? To raise more questions, this little bit of info can't even be compared to other sources in order to verify if it's true or not. Looks to me one of those duplicate/made up characters to fill the blank spots on the history of the dutch east indies


----------

